# Breakfast Recipe



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

For a blender... Just bought one!

Was thinking scope of whey, half pint of milk.. and some egg whites,just a rough idea while doing research.

Any suggestions??

Thanks


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Depends what you're trying to do, but generally oats, 2 scoops of whey, milk, eggs, peanut butter, evoo are all good.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Dux said:


> Depends what you're trying to do, but generally oats, 2 scoops of whey, milk, eggs, peanut butter, evoo are all good.


what is evoo ? and how much do u put in ?


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

I always put a banana in mine to make it like a smoothie


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm using banana whey, banana, oats, creatine, eggs with water and ice... Though seen empire boys recipe which I might try to mix it up now and again...


----------



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

how long do you mix in the blender dux?


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

10 egg whites, 1 cup oats, 1 banana, 1 scoop whey - blend and fry as pancakes :drool:

Stolen from a flex lewis video and they taste great - been having them every day since new years


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

GShock said:


> what is evoo ? and how much do u put in ?


Extra virgin olive oil. I just do it by eye. Not loads. About 2 spoon lol. But I just pour it in


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

4. eggs on toast ,brown source .cup of tea


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Extra virgin olive oil, I use a tablespoon's worth, about 130 calories.

45 secs or so? Too long and it can go thick.

Here's a tip: use instant (ready brek) style oats, much better to throw in a shake.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

My breakfast is:

75g oats, 2 scoops whey, 400ml semi skimmed, 1tbsp peanut butter, 4 eggs, 1tbsp EVOO

over 1100 cals and 100g of protein


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Jayden said:


> how long do you mix in the blender dux?


Oats in first.

I blend these for about 20seconds on their own.

Then everything else in, about 30seconds more


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

expletive said:


> My breakfast is:
> 
> 75g oats, 2 scoops whey, 400ml semi skimmed, 1tbsp peanut butter, 4 eggs, 1tbsp EVOO
> 
> over 1100 cals and 100g of protein


how much is 75g of oats .....say if you put them in a cup were would they come to ....me got no scales


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Here's a question, are you meant to blend ice on it's own, or does it not matter? Don't want to burn the motor out quickly...


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

roblee said:


> how much is 75g of oats .....say if you put them in a cup were would they come to ....me got no scales


Use a shaker kid...


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

SouthPaw said:


> Use a shaker kid...


yes av got a shaker just want to know a measurement boss..


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm not sure. Maybe 2 cups mate


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice overview here with some suggested recipes :-

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/anthony5.htm


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

Depends what blender you have regarding the ice. Pretty much all can apart from the cheapies. You could buy the 'ice crush' from asda if you are worried about this...


----------

